# A guess who



## toddpedlar (Nov 1, 2007)

Okay, so some of you have probably seen this pic recently, but for those that haven't...

we know WHO this actor is playing, but what actor is it?


----------



## Devin (Nov 1, 2007)

Kinda looks like Ian McKellen.


----------



## toddpedlar (Nov 2, 2007)

Devin said:


> Kinda looks like Ian McKellen.



Well that's no fun. 

You're right!


----------



## BobVigneault (Nov 2, 2007)

The PB members are some of the smartest kids on the planet. Pretty hard to stump these guys.


----------



## caddy (Nov 2, 2007)

toddpedlar said:


> Okay, so some of you have probably seen this pic recently, but for those that haven't...
> 
> we know WHO this actor is playing, but what actor is it?


 
...and what a great Hair Style this was: Sort of a MoeRetrowithanIslandontop. 

Am I the only one who thinks this would be a great look for R. Martin Snyder with his newly trimed beard?


----------



## Devin (Nov 2, 2007)

toddpedlar said:


> Devin said:
> 
> 
> > Kinda looks like Ian McKellen.
> ...





Though, without IMDB, I could have only said Magneto.


----------

